# Objekt nachträglich mit Verlauf füllen



## Der Schatten (7. August 2011)

Zuerst einmal der Link.

Wie hat der Autor des Tutorials im letzten Schritt die Spitze nachträglich kupferfarben eingefärbt und den Verlauf aufrecht erhalten? Denn mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug ergibt sich im nachhinein ein ganz anderer Verlauf.

Vielleicht anders ausgedrückt. Wie der Autor das nun genau gemacht hat, könnt ihr vielleicht nicht wissen. Aber welche Werkzeuge/Techniken gibt es, um das im nachhinein zu erreichen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. August 2011)

Hallo,
du solltest dich etwas mit dem Thema nondestruktive Bearbeitung in Photoshop auseinandersetzen.

Aber nun direkt zu deiner Frage. Mittel der Ebeneneffekte kannst du eine Verlaufs- oder Farbüberlagerung machen. Dadurch verlierst du deinen Ursprünglichen Verlauf nicht.

Viele Grüße


----------

